# Books (fiction) and movies about pregnancy?



## Mitsuko

I've just watched Junior and couldn't help but cry like a baby. Yeah, I know it's not a good movies and the actors... er ... but it's about pregnancy! :rofl:

I was curious about books (novels not educational works) and movies around pregnancy (even remotely). Any ideas?

I could think of

Junior
Nine months
Children of men
The breathing method (novella by Stephen King)


----------



## caitlenc

Juno
Knocked Up
He said she said

Babyville(novel by Jennifer Weiner)


----------



## Donna35

lol I've been watching Knocked Up a couple of times - getting obsessed with anything pregnancy/baby related


----------



## NIfirsttimer

i just read 3 fab books by sinead moriarty, about pregnancy and motherhood, the baby trail.. from here to maternity & perfect match. chick lit.. but good!


----------



## Sarahkka

There is a beautiful novel about midwifery called The Birth House, by Ami MacKay. Really recommend it!
For creepy baby movies, there's always Rosemary's Baby! :)


----------



## BertieBones

ooh there's an old film with Kevin Bacon in it... She's having a baby
kinda nice but bit teary


----------



## tasha41

Baby Mama!!! (I love Tina Fey & Amy P... I don't know how to spell her last name!)

Umm Look Who's Talking, I think that has pregnancy and baby in it?


----------



## Mitsuko

tasha41 said:


> Baby Mama!!! (I love Tina Fey & Amy P... I don't know how to spell her last name!)
> 
> Umm Look Who's Talking, I think that has pregnancy and baby in it?

Definitely! How could I forget that one? :)

I'll pass on Rosemary's baby for the time being, though...:rofl:


----------



## tiggercats

Ben Elton's - "Inconceivable" which became the film "Maybe Baby"


----------



## kimfrye661

Knocked up and Baby Mama! :D
I am that way too, my whole pregnancy ive been so obsessed with anything pregnancy related. I drive my husband nuts anytime I see another pregnant girl I have to compare my bump to hers, whine about how much better she looks...lol. Then ill drag him to bookstores to buy all my pregnancy books, watch my pregnancy movies, im pretty sure hes done with me being pregnant...ha.


----------



## letia659

the Waitress


----------



## Freyasmum

caitlenc said:


> Juno
> Knocked Up
> He said she said
> 
> Babyville(novel by Jennifer Weiner)

Babyville is a great book - but I think it's by Jane Green? :)
Has anyone read Belly Laughs? It's not exactly fiction, but pretty funny. It's Jenny McCarthy's book about her pregnancy.


----------



## kimfrye661

Yeah, I read Belly Laughs and Baby Laughs.:) Baby Laughs is a good one!


----------



## Reedy

Shopaholic & Baby - By Sophie Kinsella x I read that when I was in first tri x its very funny x


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

oh my, just watched Baby Mama for the first time the other night
somebody said "Look Who's Talking"-- there's a sequel, which has a bit about the pregnancy with her daughter---- "Look Who's Talking, Too"
everybody mentioned my faves, but i used to always adore "Nine Months"
(hubby says it's a fact that all women have a thing for Hugh Grant, and possibly Vin Diesel)


----------



## AutumnSky

Father of the Bride 2 - love that film!


----------



## Mitsuko

Thought of another one... Not about pregnancy per se but about becoming a mummy: "Baby boom" :)


----------

